# Jotul 3DVII ALLAGASH  Thermocouple replacement



## Ipster (Nov 13, 2009)

ALOHA, and yes at high elavations it is COLD in Hawaii too! Rural area, not only no techs around..the only 2 tech tel #s for 2000 sq. mi. county dont return calls...swamped right now. SO Its obvious...my thermocouple needs replacement. Been a property manager, DIY for years, and done many on water heaters...BUT on the this gas stove, getting it removed from the pilot assembly plate has been so far impossible. The end connecting to the regulator is easy...but the other end after 4 years of heat, natural condensation at 4000ft elevation in rain forest with light rust , ad proximity to thermopile/pilot assemby nuts is creating much difficulty. Any neat tricks or suggestions? Getting a generic replacement is easy enough, but still will require removal of original. Its LP version, with hig elevation adapter, if that matters. THANKS! from cold on the mountain.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 13, 2009)

Were you able to loosen the retainer nut holding the TC in place?
If so, you should be able to tap the top end of it with a small mallet
or the handle of a screwdiver, to drive it down & thru the assembly.
Worst case scenario is to pull the pilot assembly completely out of the unit - 
after disconnecting the thermopile & the pilot tube - so you can get it on a
bench & work on it standing up.
The assembly should be held in place with zip screws...


----------



## Ipster (Nov 13, 2009)

Many thanks, and Im thinking it will have to pull the assembly and bench it. SInce in short, no, unable to loosen the retainer.


----------



## Ipster (Nov 13, 2009)

B.T.W. for the D.I.Y.'s The zips (heads)holding the pilot assembly are long gone: combo rust/heat.
Had to demolish brass retaining nut to finally break free...OK on old TC, but still the TC head is heat welded in .
Not an easy one.
Still in progress and many thanks for support. Every one stay warm out there...
storm season and all.


----------

